

Hacker news readers from Toronto? - thatusertwo

Are there enough hacker news readers from Toronto to set up a meet up?
======
Skillset
I'm sure there are, but I'll bet not so many that this inquiry will reach all
of them.

Maybe set up something more permanently on meetup.com?

------
GB_001
Yes, I'm from Toronto. I'm pretty sure there is a decent amount of us.

------
sycr
Yes.

I'm sure there's a solid handful of us.

